# Video Tarpon Tried to Jump in Boat



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Check it out.


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow. It almost looked like he shook the lure and got hooked up on the other Rod.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

heh....might consider trolling a little farther off the stern....LOL

just kidding....nice capture with the video! that would have been one of those "you're NOT going to believe this, BUT......."
snookered


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Had similar*

8 years ago in Pass Cavallo - fishing live menhaden outside the pass anchored up. We had been casting **** Pop rigged hoagies, and unintentionally left one rod dangling four feet below transom, a big girl happened along busting that bait, came straight up and INTO the boat, three broken rods, bent leaning post before she left same way she came in - that clears the deck quickly !!!Nice video !!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

That's a powerful fish that will not only tear up your equipment but you arms and legs as well. Don't want them in the boat for sure!
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------

